# Case 900 vs 900B



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Just want to check your knowledge on some more Case tractor models. Can anyone tell me the difference between the Case 900 and the Case 900B. Will be looking forward to your replies. Hint: it's not because one has a B on the end  hmmmmm  mg: 
Good luck
caseman-d 

:spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile :tractorsm


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

l can't tell you much because l'm not big in cases l like cases but l don't know a lot get me a Massey Q&A l will most like be able to answer it


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

Arent the fuel pumps different?


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

900 was made in 1957 only and they had a rotary injection pump. They went from a single plunger American Bosch to a multiple plunger Robert Bosch pump. The 1958 and 59 models had the inline injection pump


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

did i get it?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Ill go with maniac because i like is choice in avatarsand it sounds like he knows what hes talking about.
Jody


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

hey caseman where r ya?


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *900 was made in 1957 only and they had a rotary injection pump. They went from a single plunger American Bosch to a multiple plunger Robert Bosch pump. The 1958 and 59 models had the inline injection pump *


farmallmaniac,

You are right except for the inline pump on the 1958 model. See the picture of my 1958 Case 900B.
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *farmallmaniac,
> 
> You are right except for the inline pump on the 1958 model. See the picture of my 1958 Case 900B.
> caseman-d *


You will also notice my 1957 Case 900(the one with the white spots) next to it with a rotary pump also. So when did case go to the inline pump????      
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: for famallmaniac answer, Well done.
caseman-d
:spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile :tractorsm 
ps: 1959 Case 900B with inline pump.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

nice looking tractors


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

jbetts,
Thanks, here is a picture of all three of my 900's. They appear as follows, 1958-1957-1959. The 59 with the cab had a stuck motor, I have it loose and hope to have it running this summer.
caseman-d

:spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile :tractorsm


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

case what was that green thing next to one of the tractors. almost looked like a giant outboard


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *case what was that green thing next to one of the tractors. almost looked like a giant outboard *


I would guess it a pump thats what it looks like to me.
Jody


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

it's a canadian well lol


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *I would guess it a pump thats what it looks like to me.
> Jody *


No Pump, here is a better look at it, am sure someone will recognize it.
caseman-d

:spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :tractorsm


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Some sort of press .
Jody


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Some sort of press .
> Jody *


All I know about it is it's a hammer Mill, its got a big hammer that drops down, Ive never seen it in action. Then in the back ground is a big powerstation engine that was used to provide power to a town 120 miles east of where I live.
caseman-d


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

got a better picture of the engine? also are all these yours?


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *got a better picture of the engine? also are all these yours? *


farmallmanic,
I will have to do some checking, I hope to go out to the club this week and I will try to take a few pictures of it. That the nice thing about the digital camera, easy to down load to the computer.
caseman-d

:spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile :tractorsm


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *900 was made in 1957 only and they had a rotary injection pump. They went from a single plunger American Bosch to a multiple plunger Robert Bosch pump. The 1958 and 59 models had the inline injection pump *


Seems we got side tracked on the main topic. As farmallmanic stated the 900 was only made in 1957 which replaced the Case 600. Case actually started producing the 600 in 57 and later that changed the sheetmetal and started the 900 in the same year.

In 1958 Case introduced the B series. The B series designation was intended to differentiate between the tractors of this series and any prior tractors with the same number designation.

The 900 became a 900B, which they was to be given a new injector pump. The 900B did not get the new pump until serial number 8141036 and after. The 900B's from serial 8120001-8141036 had the rotary. This means the 900B didn't get the inline pump till sometime in 1959. 

I had always thought it was mid 1958 when the 900B got the new pump. According to the parts manual it was in 1959. Some please correct me on this. Serial number on the 59's start at 8140001. Hopefully I only confussed myself on this one.  
caseman-d

:spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile :tractorsm


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

MAN, that center one has some TIRESSSSSSSSS on it.   



Keep them coming. I like that style of the old Cases. Granted a 900 is WAY more then I would ever need, but still like them.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *MAN, that center one has some TIRESSSSSSSSS on it.
> 
> 
> ...


Paul,
The center one has 23-1x26 rears. It was a load for my picup and trailer. The other 2 have 18.4-34;s which was mainly stock. The center one is my 1957, it is tired, previous owner had put a turbo on it and it has long been removed. Hopefully someday it will get rebuilt as there were only 750 built that year.
caseman-d


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

thats a good looking case:thumbsup:


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *thats a good looking case:thumbsup: *


Thanks, didn't think I did to bad for 350.00
caseman-d


----------

